# No funcionan varios dispositivos... Quizás culpa de udev?

## acidrums4

Hola a todos... Lo que sucede es que he compilado mi kernel (un 2.6.31-gentoo-r6) a partir de una seed de pappy (www.kernel-seeds.org), pues antes mi pc (un portatil HP Pavilion DV2000) no reconocia por alguna mala configuración del kernel un mouse optico usb genérico, y gdm se reiniciaba al arrancar por alguna razón desconocida. Cuando recompilé el kernel a partir de la 'seed', y a pesar de haber activado el soporte para todos los dispositivos que necesito, varios no funcionan:

* Modem USB Huawei e156B: He seguido los pasos mencionados en http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Huawei_E220, y es listado por lsusb, ahora no funciona; antes de recompilar el kernel este dispositivo funcionaba a las mil maravillas.

* Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN: También, antes de recompilar el kernel, este dispositivo funcionaba perfectamente; había seguido los pasos de http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Broadcom_43xx. Ahora no sirve, ni haciendo 'modprobe b43', y ese módulo es cargado automáticamente con udev. Es listado por lspci.

* Ricoh Co Ltd R5C843 MMC Host Controller (un lector de tarjetas de memoria SD): Este dispositivo no funcionaba antes de la recompilación del kernel, pero estoy seguro que era debido a que yo no había activado el soporte para este dispositivo la primera vez que compilé mi kernel, cuando instalé gentoo. Este dispositivo, junto a "Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter", "Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter" y "Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller" son listados por lspci, y para activar su soporte en el kernel, active los módulos mencionados en http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Dell_Studio_XPS_16.

A estas alturas, no sé si sea alguna opción que me falta habilitar en el kernel; pues he probado muchísimas opciones, leyendo en foros y etcétera; ya lo he recompilado como unas 10 veces (no estoy exagerando) y nada ha servido. Le echo la culpa a udev pero no estoy seguro si es algo mal configurado ahí, pues udev arranca al iniciar el sistema, en el runlevel sysinit. Pero por si las moscas, en http://www.pastebin.ca/1691047 está la configuración del kernel que estoy usando.

Si alguien me puede ayudar se lo agradeceré mucho, porque para conectarme a internet no me queda otra que usar el live cd de ubuntu (y a decir verdad odio ubuntu)!

----------

## samplemix

Me paso lo mismo, no me aparecía la interfaz y elimine rm /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules y reincie y aparecio. Lo demás no tengo idea. Ese kernel es el "31" y esa guía es para el "25 26"

http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#fw-b43-lp

Observa si si lo tienes en /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist

Tienes que recompilar los modulos

```
# emerge sys-kernel/module-rebuild

# module-rebuild populate

# module-rebuild rebuild

# module-rebuild list | grep modulo
```

----------

## acidrums4

 *Quote:*   

> Me paso lo mismo, no me aparecía la interfaz y elimine rm /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules y reincie y aparecio. Lo demás no tengo idea. Ese kernel es el "31" y esa guía es para el "25 26"
> 
> http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#fw-b43-lp

 

Pues jeje ya que recuerdo tambien segui los pasos mencionados en esa guia para el kernel 2.6.31, pero tampoco funciono. La tarjeta inalambrica siguio igual.

 *Quote:*   

> Observa si si lo tienes en /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist

 

Pues el modulo b43 no aparece ahi, ni en blacklist.conf, ni en blacklist-wl.conf ni en blacklist-ssb.conf.

 *Quote:*   

> Tienes que recompilar los modulos
> 
> ```
> # emerge sys-kernel/module-rebuild
> 
> ...

 

He ejecutado los comandos que mencionaste; en "# module-rebuild rebuild" instalo svgalib, y en el tercer comando, "module-rebuild list | grep b43" (pues reemplace modulo por b43) no hubo salida alguna...

----------

## pcmaster

Si todavía tienes instalado el código fuente del kernel antiguo que funciona, copia el .config del mismo en el directorio del nuevo kernel. Después haces un

# make oldconfig

después haces un

#make menuconfig

seleccionas los dispositivos adicionales que quieras añadir y cuando salgas del menuconfig compilas kernel y módulos. Debería funcionar.

----------

## acidrums4

Pues eso es lo que he hecho, pero no funciona.. bueno hoy hubo una pequeña luz porque por algun foro leí que openrc y sysvinit tienen algo que ver. Pues me di cuenta que en mi sistema solo estaba instalado sysvinit y baselayout 1, pero no openrc. Tuve que instalar los paquetes inestables porque sysvinit no dejaba instalar los inestables, segui la guia de actualizacion gentoo de openrc y baselayout... Y pues el modem si funciono pero solo lo reconoce wifi-radar, y no Networkmanager... en cuanto a el modem usb y el lector de memorias pues.. El modem lo reconocio como una memoria externa pero no aparecio nada en nm-applet, y el lector de memorias sd aun no funciona.

Por favor, si alguien puede echarme una mano en serio se lo agradecere!!!

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Yo tuve problemas con udev-146-r1. Enmascare ese paquete e instale udev-141 y ahora me va perfecto.

----------

## acidrums4

Por el comentario de Pcmaster volvi a compilar el nucleo con la configuracion antigua, es decir, en la que funcionaba la tarjeta inalambrica y el modem usb, pero no el mouse usb, el lector de tarjetas y se reiniciaba gdm...

Una sorpresa es que la tarjeta inalambrica tampoco esta sirviendo.. bueno, a veces aparece como activa, pero networkmanager no la reconoce; wifi-radar si pero no puedo conectarme a ninguna red con wifi-radar. Hay veces que enciendo el pc y se activa pero hay veces no.. es bastante extraño.

Otra sorpresa, la agridulce, es que el mouse usb continua funcionando (teniendo en cuenta que antes no servia con esa misma configuracion del kernel) pero gdm otra vez se reinicia cuando arranca el pc. Es decir, alcanza a aparecer el escritorio gnome pero algo pasa y todo retorna a la pantalla de login de gdm; tengo gdm configurado para que inicie automaticamente. Cuando tenia el kernel compilado en base a la seed eso no sucedia.

En cuanto al modem usb ahora sirve sin problemas; y el lector de memorias sd bueno, ya me da pereza probarlo. Algo que se me ha olvidado comentar es que gnome-power-manager ya no reconoce el pc como un portatil desde que compile el kernel en base al seed; es decir, ya no muestra el estado de carga de la batería ni aparecen las opciones de configuración propias de energía del portatil (como se comporta cuando esta conectado a ac, o cuando esta funcionando solamente con la pila, etc). Ahora, despues de volver a compilar el kernel con la antigua configuracion, este problema no ha cambiado.

Por cierto, también gracias al comentario de edgar_uriel84 me di cuenta que tenia instalada la versión inestable de udev (también la 146-r1); hice el 'downgrade' a la versión 141 pero todo ha seguido igual...

Bueno, si alguien puede darme mas pistas acerca de el origen de tanto problema pues le estaré muy agradecido!

----------

## pcmaster

 *acidrums4 wrote:*   

> Por el comentario de Pcmaster volvi a compilar el nucleo con la configuracion antigua, es decir, en la que funcionaba la tarjeta inalambrica y el modem usb, pero no el mouse usb, el lector de tarjetas y se reiniciaba gdm...
> 
> Una sorpresa es que la tarjeta inalambrica tampoco esta sirviendo.. bueno, a veces aparece como activa, pero networkmanager no la reconoce; wifi-radar si pero no puedo conectarme a ninguna red con wifi-radar. Hay veces que enciendo el pc y se activa pero hay veces no.. es bastante extraño.
> 
> 

 

Sobre la tarjeta inalámbrica, ni idea. Respecto a la grafica, tras recompilar el kernel, no te olvides de reinstalar los drivers de video (ati-drivers, nvidia-drivers...) para que se instalen en el nuevo kernel.

 *acidrums4 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Otra sorpresa, la agridulce, es que el mouse usb continua funcionando (teniendo en cuenta que antes no servia con esa misma configuracion del kernel) pero gdm otra vez se reinicia cuando arranca el pc. Es decir, alcanza a aparecer el escritorio gnome pero algo pasa y todo retorna a la pantalla de login de gdm; tengo gdm configurado para que inicie automaticamente. Cuando tenia el kernel compilado en base a la seed eso no sucedia.
> 
> 

 

En teoría un ratón USB debería funcionar sin problemas simplemente activando el soporte USB (ohci o uhci, segun el chip que tengas) y FULL HID. 

 *acidrums4 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> En cuanto al modem usb ahora sirve sin problemas; y el lector de memorias sd bueno, ya me da pereza probarlo. Algo que se me ha olvidado comentar es que gnome-power-manager ya no reconoce el pc como un portatil desde que compile el kernel en base al seed; es decir, ya no muestra el estado de carga de la batería ni aparecen las opciones de configuración propias de energía del portatil (como se comporta cuando esta conectado a ac, o cuando esta funcionando solamente con la pila, etc). Ahora, despues de volver a compilar el kernel con la antigua configuracion, este problema no ha cambiado.
> 
> 

 

Seguramente al recompilar el kernel en el apartado de ACPI has desactivado la opción batería. Compruébalo.

 *acidrums4 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Por cierto, también gracias al comentario de edgar_uriel84 me di cuenta que tenia instalada la versión inestable de udev (también la 146-r1); hice el 'downgrade' a la versión 141 pero todo ha seguido igual...
> 
> 

 

Por si acaso, mejor deja la estable.

----------

## acidrums4

Bueno la verdad no sé. Estoy 99% seguro que todo en el kernel está bien. Por si hay alguien que tuviera tiempo y paciencia de mirar, coloqué en http://pastebin.ca/1697536 la configuración del kernel que estoy usando actualmente, o sea el primer kernel, antes de recompilar el kernel basado en la seed; y en http://www.pastebin.ca/1691047 está la configuración del kernel que estaba usando antes, el que había configurado en base a la seed.

Pues en esta semana no me queda tiempo para volver a mirar por enésima vez qué opción del kernel me falta por activar/desactivar y esté causando todo este lío, pero repito, si alguien puede ayudarme...

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Sobre la wireless tienes bien los archivos necesarios en /lib/firmware?? sino, instala b43-fwcutter y corre el script, eso lo solucionaría.

También revisa los permisos de tu usuario para usar network manager.

----------

## acidrums4

Los archivos de b43 ahí están (porque lo raro es que wifi-radar reconoce la tarjeta y muestra las redes inalámbricas que se encuentran disponibles, pero no puedo conectarme a ninguna, la mayoría están restringidas con alguna contraseña):

```

ls /lib/firmware/b43*

a0g0bsinitvals4.fw   b0g0bsinitvals9.fw  n0bsinitvals16.fw

a0g0bsinitvals5.fw   b0g0initvals13.fw    n0initvals11.fw

a0g0bsinitvals9.fw   b0g0initvals4.fw    n0initvals16.fw

a0g0initvals4.fw     b0g0initvals5.fw    pcm4.fw

a0g0initvals5.fw     b0g0initvals9.fw    pcm5.fw

a0g0initvals9.fw     lp0bsinitvals13.fw  sslpn0bsinitvals16.fw

a0g1bsinitvals13.fw  lp0bsinitvals14.fw  sslpn0initvals16.fw

a0g1bsinitvals5.fw   lp0bsinitvals15.fw  ucode11.fw

a0g1bsinitvals9.fw   lp0bsinitvals16.fw  ucode13.fw

a0g1initvals13.fw    lp0initvals13.fw    ucode14.fw

a0g1initvals5.fw     lp0initvals14.fw    ucode15.fw

a0g1initvals9.fw     lp0initvals15.fw    ucode16.fw

b0g0bsinitvals13.fw  lp0initvals16.fw    ucode4.fw

b0g0bsinitvals4.fw   n0absinitvals11.fw  ucode5.fw

b0g0bsinitvals5.fw   n0bsinitvals11.fw    ucode9.fw

```

Y Networkmanager también tiene los permisos suficientes para que lo pueda ejecutar mi usuario:

```

ls /etc/init.d/NetworkManager

-rwxr-xr-x 1 0 0 583 nov 29 13:09 /etc/init.d/NetworkManager

```

En fin...

----------

## acidrums4

Bueno, ya hay nuevas luces sobre este asunto: hoy tuve tiempo y en un ataque de locura volví a tomar la seed para x86 de la página de seeds de pappy (www.kernel-seeds.org) y a configurar otra vez todo el núcleo de acuerdo al hardware de mi pc. Y oh sorpresa, nuevamente sirve el modem usb, la tarjeta inalámbrica ahora funciona continuamente (no como antes, que unas veces al encender el pc la reconocía y otras no la reconocía) pero con el mismo inconveniente de antes, es decir, que networkmanager no encuentra ningun dispositivo de red inalámbrica. Después de haber compilado el nuevo kernel hice un revdep-rebuild, y recompiló devicekit-power; lo que creí que solucionaría el problema de que gnome-power-manager no reconoce el portátil como un portátil, pero no fue así. Ya hice otro revdep-rebuild y no ha pasado nada nuevo. En resumen, "sólo" quedan dos inconvenientes, hasta este momento:

* Que Networkmanager reconozca la tarjeta inalámbrica; y

* Que gnome-power-manager reconozca al portátil como un portátil, no como un pc de escritorio...

Y todo lo demás ya funciona: el modem usb, el mouse óptico, ya no se reinicia gdm al arrancar y pues lo del lector de memorias sd creo que voy a dejarlo en pendiente, no es algo urgente... pero antes alcanzaba a destellar el led que indica que hay una memoria ahi, aunque no pasaba nada; ahora ni siquiera se ilumina ese led.

Como gran parte de los problemas se han solucionado no me queda más que agradecerles por su ayuda!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Bueno, pon la salida del comando "groups" como usuario normal (el que no puede usar network manager), y con qué USE esta compilado el programa sys-apps/hal, gnome-extra/gnome-power-manager y net-misc/networkmanager.

Saludos.

----------

## acidrums4

Groups:

```

% groups

adm disk wheel floppy audio cdrom tape video games cdrw usb portage mp plugdev gdm pulse-access pulse scanner

```

Hal, networkmanager y gnome-power-manager:

```

% emerge -pv sys-apps/hal networkmanager gnome-power-manager

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/hal-0.5.13-r2  USE="X acpi apm consolekit* laptop -crypt -debug -dell -disk-partition -doc -policykit (-selinux)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-misc/networkmanager-0.7.1-r6  USE="avahi dhclient dhcpcd -connection-sharing -doc -gnutls -nss -resolvconf" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-extra/gnome-power-manager-2.28.1  USE="hal -debug -doc -policykit -test" 0 kB

Total: 3 packages (3 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

----------

## edgar_uriel84

 *acidrums4 wrote:*   

> Groups:
> 
> ```
> 
> % groups
> ...

 

Prueba agregandote al grupo netdev. También comentar que solo necesitas una de estas dos: "dhclient" o "dhcpcd", sirven para lo mismo pero con diferente cliente, sugiero que desactives una.

Las USE acpi y apm son conflictivas entre si, quita "apm" y luego ejecuta "emerge --depclean" y "revdep-rebuild" así debería funcionar gnome-power-manager.

Si tienes dudas, prueba si funcionan como root (pero solo rápidamente porque es PeLiGrOsO   :Twisted Evil:  jaja).

Saludos.

----------

## acidrums4

Bueno, ya me agregué a netdev, recompilé networkmanager quitando la use "dhclient", pero aún networkmanager no reconoce la tarjeta inalámbrica.

Pero hay buenas noticias: ya fué liberado el kernel 2.6.32 y ahora soporta el modo monitor para las tarjetas bcm43xx... Uhm pues voy a descargarlo y a compilarlo a ver qué sucede. Ojalá funcione.

En cuanto a lo otro, quité la use "apm" de /etc/make.conf, hice un "emerge --pretend --depclean" pero pide desinstalar 128 paquetes, entre ellos varios esenciales para mi jeje como texlive. Para no sobrepasar el tope de descargas del plan de internet 3g voy a descargarlos en otro lado, quizá pueda el lunes, para poder hacer un "emerge --depclean" y un "revdep-rebuild" sin riesgo a perder nada necesario. En ese entonces les contaré como me fué... Saludos y muchas gracias!

----------

## edgar_uriel84

 *acidrums4 wrote:*   

> Bueno, ya me agregué a netdev, recompilé networkmanager quitando la use "dhclient", pero aún networkmanager no reconoce la tarjeta inalámbrica.
> 
> Pero hay buenas noticias: ya fué liberado el kernel 2.6.32 y ahora soporta el modo monitor para las tarjetas bcm43xx... Uhm pues voy a descargarlo y a compilarlo a ver qué sucede. Ojalá funcione.
> 
> En cuanto a lo otro, quité la use "apm" de /etc/make.conf, hice un "emerge --pretend --depclean" pero pide desinstalar 128 paquetes, entre ellos varios esenciales para mi jeje como texlive. Para no sobrepasar el tope de descargas del plan de internet 3g voy a descargarlos en otro lado, quizá pueda el lunes, para poder hacer un "emerge --depclean" y un "revdep-rebuild" sin riesgo a perder nada necesario. En ese entonces les contaré como me fué... Saludos y muchas gracias!

 

Podrías poner la salida de lo que te pide quitar? creo que es exagerado quitar tantas cosas... deberían cambiar solo 5 ó 6 paquetes, ninguno esencial. Probaste si networkmanager funciona como root?

----------

## acidrums4

Pues esta es la salida de emerge --pretend --depclean:

```

 * Depclean may break link level dependencies.  Thus, it is

 * recommended to use a tool such as `revdep-rebuild` (from

 * app-portage/gentoolkit) in order to detect such breakage.

 * 

 * Always study the list of packages to be cleaned for any obvious

 * mistakes. Packages that are part of the world set will always

 * be kept.  They can be manually added to this set with

 * `emerge --noreplace <atom>`.  Packages that are listed in

 * package.provided (see portage(5)) will be removed by

 * depclean, even if they are part of the world set.

 * 

 * As a safety measure, depclean will not remove any packages

 * unless *all* required dependencies have been resolved.  As a

 * consequence, it is often necessary to run `emerge --update

 * --newuse --deep world` prior to depclean.

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> These are the packages that would be unmerged:

 media-gfx/xv

    selected: 3.10a-r15 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 media-video/dirac

    selected: 1.0.2 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 sys-fs/fuse

    selected: 2.7.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 x11-apps/xkill

    selected: 1.0.1 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 media-fonts/font-adobe-75dpi

    selected: 1.0.0 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 media-sound/twolame

    selected: 0.3.12 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 media-fonts/font-sun-misc

    selected: 1.0.0 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 media-fonts/font-bh-lucidatypewriter-100dpi

    selected: 1.0.0 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 media-fonts/font-bh-ttf

    selected: 1.0.0 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 media-fonts/font-bh-75dpi

    selected: 1.0.0 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 media-libs/libao

    selected: 0.8.8 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 media-fonts/font-misc-ethiopic

    selected: 1.0.0-r1 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 media-fonts/font-jis-misc

    selected: 1.0.0 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 x11-apps/xwud

    selected: 1.0.1 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 app-text/dvipdfm

    selected: 0.13.2d-r1 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 media-fonts/font-adobe-100dpi

    selected: 1.0.0 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 x11-apps/xinput

    selected: 1.4.2 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 media-fonts/font-dec-misc

    selected: 1.0.0 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 sys-fs/lvm2

    selected: 2.02.51-r1 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 media-libs/libdvdplay

    selected: 1.0.1 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 media-libs/libdca

    selected: 0.0.5-r2 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 media-fonts/font-bitstream-75dpi

    selected: 1.0.0 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 media-fonts/font-schumacher-misc

    selected: 1.0.0 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 dev-cpp/gconfmm

    selected: 2.22.0 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 x11-apps/x11perf

    selected: 1.5 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 app-arch/rpm2targz

    selected: 9.0.0.3g 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 media-libs/libv4l

    selected: 0.5.3 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 media-fonts/font-sony-misc

    selected: 1.0.0 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 x11-apps/bitmap

    selected: 1.0.3-r1 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 media-fonts/font-bh-lucidatypewriter-75dpi

    selected: 1.0.0 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 x11-proto/evieext

    selected: 1.0.2 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 x11-apps/xhost

    selected: 1.0.2 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 net-misc/dhcdbd

    selected: 3.0 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 media-libs/jbigkit

    selected: 1.6-r1 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 x11-apps/xbacklight

    selected: 1.1 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 media-fonts/font-misc-meltho

    selected: 1.0.0 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 media-fonts/font-xfree86-type1

    selected: 1.0.1 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 media-fonts/font-ibm-type1

    selected: 1.0.0 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 media-libs/libdvdnav

    selected: 0.1.10 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 net-libs/openslp

    selected: 1.2.1-r1 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 gnome-extra/nautilus-cd-burner

    selected: 2.24.0 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 sys-apps/devicekit

    selected: 003 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 dev-tex/mplib

    selected: 1.110 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 app-admin/hddtemp

    selected: 0.3_beta15-r3 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 sys-apps/miscfiles

    selected: 1.4.2 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 virtual/libstdc++

    selected: 3.3 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 media-fonts/font-misc-misc

    selected: 1.0.0 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 media-fonts/font-cursor-misc

    selected: 1.0.0 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-100dpi

    selected: 1.0.1 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 x11-apps/xev

    selected: 1.0.3 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 x11-apps/xdriinfo

    selected: 1.0.2 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 x11-apps/xwd

    selected: 1.0.2 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 x11-apps/xgamma

    selected: 1.0.2 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 media-fonts/font-bitstream-type1

    selected: 1.0.0 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 dev-perl/Net-LibIDN

    selected: 0.12 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 x11-themes/xcursor-themes

    selected: 1.0.1 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 media-libs/libdv

    selected: 1.0.0-r2 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 dev-java/gnu-crypto

    selected: 2.0.1-r2 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 x11-themes/sound-theme-freedesktop

    selected: 0.2 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 x11-apps/xrefresh

    selected: 1.0.2 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 net-libs/libnxml

    selected: 0.18.0 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 x11-apps/xlsatoms

    selected: 1.0.1 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 x11-apps/xpr

    selected: 1.0.2 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 x11-apps/xf86dga

    selected: 1.0.2 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 sys-libs/system-config-base

    selected: 1-r1 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 media-fonts/font-micro-misc

    selected: 1.0.0 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 media-fonts/font-winitzki-cyrillic

    selected: 1.0.0 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 media-fonts/font-bh-type1

    selected: 1.0.0 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 media-libs/libmpcdec

    selected: 1.2.6-r2 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 sys-apps/parted

    selected: 1.8.8 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 x11-apps/xkbevd

    selected: 1.0.2 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-type1

    selected: 1.0.1 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 media-fonts/font-screen-cyrillic

    selected: 1.0.1 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 media-fonts/font-bitstream-speedo

    selected: 1.0.0 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 x11-apps/setxkbmap

    selected: 1.1.0 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 x11-apps/xsetmode

    selected: 1.0.0 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 media-libs/libdvbpsi

    selected: 0.1.6 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 media-libs/plotutils

    selected: 2.5.1 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 media-fonts/font-daewoo-misc

    selected: 1.0.0 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 x11-apps/smproxy

    selected: 1.0.2 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 media-libs/faad2

    selected: 2.7 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 media-fonts/font-arabic-misc

    selected: 1.0.0 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 dev-perl/TermReadKey

    selected: 2.30 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 media-fonts/font-bitstream-100dpi

    selected: 1.0.0 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 media-gfx/pstoedit

    selected: 3.45-r1 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 media-fonts/font-mutt-misc

    selected: 1.0.0 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 net-print/foomatic-db-ppds

    selected: 3.0.20060720 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 media-fonts/font-isas-misc

    selected: 1.0.0 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 media-fonts/font-bh-100dpi

    selected: 1.0.0 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 dev-perl/Cairo

    selected: 1.06.0 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 x11-apps/xcmsdb

    selected: 1.0.1 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 x11-apps/xwininfo

    selected: 1.0.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 dev-perl/DBD-SQLite

    selected: 1.14 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 x11-apps/ttmkfdir

    selected: 3.0.9-r3 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 dev-texlive/texlive-latex3

    selected: 2008 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 x11-apps/xlsclients

    selected: 1.0.1 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 x11-apps/appres

    selected: 1.0.1 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 x11-libs/libFS

    selected: 1.0.2 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 media-libs/faac

    selected: 1.28-r1 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 x11-apps/xsetroot

    selected: 1.0.2 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-75dpi

    selected: 1.0.1 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 x11-apps/xkbutils

    selected: 1.0.1-r1 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 media-fonts/font-misc-cyrillic

    selected: 1.0.0 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 dev-libs/libmcs

    selected: 0.7.1-r2 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 media-libs/urt

    selected: 3.1b-r1 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 dev-libs/iniparser

    selected: 3.0b-r1 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 media-fonts/font-cronyx-cyrillic

    selected: 1.0.0 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 media-libs/x264

    selected: 0.0.20081006 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 dev-util/cvsps

    selected: 2.1 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 sys-libs/libstdc++-v3

    selected: 3.3.6 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 dev-lang/lua

    selected: 5.1.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 x11-apps/xcursorgen

    selected: 1.0.2 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 x11-libs/libXxf86dga

    selected: 1.0.2 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 dev-libs/libmowgli

    selected: 0.7.0 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 media-libs/libmp4v2

    selected: 1.9.1 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 media-fonts/font-util

    selected: 1.0.1 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 media-fonts/font-alias

    selected: 1.0.1 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

>>> 'Selected' packages are slated for removal.

>>> 'Protected' and 'omitted' packages will not be removed.

Packages installed:   985

Packages in world:    400

Packages in system:   50

Required packages:    868

Number to remove:     117

```

Aun no he probado ejecutar networkmanager como root... pero voy en camino!

Pero hay varios paquetes que me preocupan, no sé si al desinstalarlos se afecte el sistema... será que nada  corre peligro si ejecuto "emerge -depclean"?

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Pues si eso es todo no es peligroso, pero si me hace pensar que tienes instalado, te esta eliminando muchas fuentes (tipos de letras) que se supone deben ser dependencias del entorno gráfico (paquete xorg-x11) y no de APM o networkmanager, Te elimina  virtual/libstdc++ que es una biblioteca de compativilidad (si no tienes una ATI creo esta bien que la desinstale, aunque sus usos varian un poco). También elimina librerías multimedia las cuales deberían estar instaladas por software como Mplayer, xine o quizás gstreamer, pero nada que ver con los cambios que ejecutaste.

Definitivamente no matará tu sistema, seguro tendrás que arreglar un poquitín tu entorno gráfico y tu software multimedia. Creo que nunca habías hecho un un "emerge --depclean" en la vida de tu instalación.

Debes usar una terminal de texto (Ctrl+Alt+F1, por ejemplo) o usar screen y ahí hacer:

#emerge --depclean

#revdep-rebuild

Luego quiźas sería bueno verificar que todo este al día sincronizando la imagen de portage y actualizando el sistema eso te garantizará que cuando inicies tu entorno gráfico no falte ningún paquete básico de funcionamiento, si te faltan algunas tipografías después de esto, no te preocupes porque será un problema menor.

Saludos.

----------

## acidrums4

He hecho el 'emerge --depclean' y el 'revdep-rebuild'; he compilado el nuevo kernel y he hecho los pasos de esta página (http://casidiablo.net/usando-b43-para-tarjetas-inalambricas-bcm4312-en-linux/) para agregar soporte para modo monitor para la tarjeta inalámbrica. Pero uhm... las cosas siguen igual, mas bién tengo otro problema:

* Otra vez la tarjeta inalámbrica no se activa al iniciar (pero esto comenzó a suceder antes de que usara el nuevo kernel), pero si cuando ejecuto 'sudo ifconfig wlan0 up' (sin embargo así, y reiniciando Networkmanager, tampoco sucede nada); cuando la tarjeta inalámbrica no está funcionando y ejecuto 'modprobe b43' no sucede nada nuevo;

* Con gnome-power-manager tampoco ha sucedido nada nuevo; 

* Ahora el computador se calienta mucho más de lo normal (también antes de que usara el nuevo kernel); el 'emerge --depclean' por alguna razón rompió enlaces de librerías compartidas de openoffice.org y me toca recompilarlo... Si para compilar gnash y el kernel me tocó matar las X para que el procesador no consumiera tantos recursos y compilarlos sin que el computador se apagara por exceso de calor (llegaba hasta los 97°C, segun conky) ni idea cómo haré para compilar openoffice.

Bueno jeje definitivamente tengo mucha mala suerte con el computador...

----------

## acidrums4

Bueno, la historia ha continuado y parece que pronto podré vislumbrar la solución al problemita de la tarjeta inalámbrica:

En un foro me recomendaron desintalar networkmanager y reemplazarlo por wicd. Lo hice, pero al ver que wicd no soporta las conexiones ppp (pues me conecto a internet principalmente por el modem usb) lo desinstalé y volví a instalar networkmanager. Me dió por hacer un "# modprobe b43" y oh sorpresa... el modem se activó y networkmanager ya listó las redes inalámbricas disponibles. En ese momento había quitado el módulo b43 de /etc/conf.d/modules, para que no lo cargara al arrancar; al ver eso lo agregué nuevamente, reinicié pero no pasó nada... ejecuté nuevamente "# modprobe b43" y tampoco pasó nada. Volví a retirar b43 de etc/conf.d/modules, reinicié, ejecuté otra vez "# modprobe b43" y ahí si funcionó... Es muy extraño; debería haber ocurrido todo al revés (que el modem se activara cuando el proceso de arranque cargara el módulo b43).

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Hola de nuevo.

Lo malo de tus problemas ahora es ese aumento brutal en la temperatura de tu PC, seguro ya tienes lm_sensors instalado o mides la temperatura con alguna otra cosa, puedes usar cpufrequtils para regular la frecuencia del reloj del procesador y tratar de evitar ese aumento tan brusco en la temperatura.

Openoffice puedes usar el precompilado que esta en portage, te ahorraras un rato de compilación.

Por lo demás, perdón pero se me acabaron las ideas. Saludos.

----------

## acidrums4

Bueno creo que los problemas están terminando con este año jejeje. He agregado nuevamente el módulo b43 a /etc/conf.d/modules, ejecutado update-modules y... ahora si se activa la tarjeta inalámbrica!

Por otro lado aunque no he podido encontrar una solución definitiva a lo del aumento tan estrepitoso de la temperatura del computador (probé deshabilitando en el kernel "thermal zone" -por ahí donde está la configuración de acpi- y la temperatura se regula pero ya no tengo información de la misma mediante conky) y así pude al fin compilar openoffice.

Sólo esperemos que el 2010 no traiga tanto sobrecalentamiento a mi computador jejeje y gracias edgar_uriel84 y a los que me han prestado atención y me ayudaron a solucionar los problemas de mi computador... ¡Feliz año!

----------

